
Show HN: Influence Grid, a tool for finding TikTok influencers - andycloke
I created this tool to help marketers find TikTok influencers. Any feedback would be hugely appreciated:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.influencegrid.com&#x2F;
======
tonetheman
Very cool! Wish you could see more but I get you are trying to get subs.

Curious about how you got the information... but still good stuff. Would be
useful for advertisers who were trying to figure out who to target.

